# Waldo McBurney



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 5, 2006)

Waldo McBurney, 104, is known as "America's Oldest Worker" for 2006. According to him, retirement "is not in the Bible." He is also an elder at the Quinter, Kansas RPCNA congregation. His book, _My First 100 Years: A Look Back From the Finish Line_, is available here. There is an MSNBC article about him here.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 8, 2006)

Waldo McBurney will apparently be featured on the CBS Evening News with Katie Couric tomorrow, December 8, probably during the end of the program for roughly 2 minutes. That program is on at 7 PM EST.


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Dec 8, 2006)

Facinating article. Quite heart warming.


----------

